
Checking my predictions about clinton's health - barking
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/150284922631/checking-my-predictions-about-clintons-health
======
gjolund
Looks like he nailed it.

Im curious about his "running unapposed" theory. If Hillary has to drop one of
the debates or has another "episode" it may be the case.

Exciting times.

